# glock 19 gen 3 or 4?



## sschreib

Hi all, first post for me. Going to buy a glock 19. Is there a significant difference between the gen 3 and the gen 4 or is it just personal preference? Thanks for your input.


----------



## DJ Niner

Welcome to the site!

The Gen4 has some nice new-to-Glock features, like a reversible magazine catch (for left-handed use) and replaceable frame backstraps for different size hands, but it also has had a few reports of functioning problems; enough reports that Glock has addressed them by providing replacement springs to solve the problems. The Gen3 guns have been around long enough to have a fantastic reputation for reliability, and unless you absolutely can't live without one of the features on the new Gen4s, then I'd recommend you get a Gen3.

Full disclosure: I'm not a Glock employee, nor do I sell Glocks, but I _really_ like Glock 9mms. Here are some of mine (all Gen3 except the Gen1 longslide G17L on the right):


----------



## denner

I don't know but I think DJNiner knows his Glock 9mm's.


----------



## Handgun World

Nice little arsenal you got there! fart


----------



## chieninhouston

sschreib said:


> Hi all, first post for me. Going to buy a glock 19. Is there a significant difference between the gen 3 and the gen 4 or is it just personal preference? Thanks for your input.


Got myself a GEN4 with 04 recoil spring. 250 round of cheap 115 gr without any single problem. I'll recommend the GEN4 over the GEN3. When you have a new one as good, why settled with the older ones. Unless of course you are a collector. Glocks moves forward with the new generations for a reason. The newer the better. Don't let the pass weight too much in your decision. Or you will be poping up questions like G19 Gen1 or G19 GEN2.


----------



## bearone2

my 21, 22 & 30 are gen 3's, too many issues with gen 4's for me.


----------



## Cat

What issues with gen4, They are the same pistol. But four things-1-The smallest back strap is integrated in the GLOCK MBS Frame reducing the trigger distance.And -2-The magazine release catch of the Gen4 is reversible.3-Additionally, the Gen4 has a new Rough Textured Frame.4-Internally, the original recoil spring has been replaced with a dual recoil spring assembly.
And if you like to go to 5- Is color. That is it. Most people like the color of g3 more.


----------



## McFly

personally for gen4, i would stick with gen3 19/17's until i'm sure all issues have been resolved with those models. glock just relesed the _5th_ updated recoil assembly for the gen4 19 

the g26 gen4 has always been good to go since it has the same upper as the gen3. all other gen4's are good to go as well.


----------



## AReel

From my understanding once they fixed the spring to the 04 there has been 0 issues. That's what I have heard.


----------



## jcsandals

Yeah, I can't do the Gen4's with what I've seen from them. They certainly do not instil the confidence in me that the Gen3 does (BTW just got a G26 and a G19 yesterday both Gen3 :numbchuck: )


----------



## mik3gun

Keep in mind that some the new GEN 3 glock are having some issues with the extractor too... I read about from glocktalk and m4carbine. so some people recommend buying a used gen 3. but I havent listen about this as mucha as with gen4..

I have a glock 19 gen 4, recoil spring 0-4, almost 1200 rounds and just 1 FTE at idpa.. no bad...


----------



## jcsandals

mik3gun said:


> Keep in mind that some the new GEN 3 glock are having some issues with the extractor too...


That sucks, I wonder how my two new girls will do at the range...


----------

